# Hardwired Inverter



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so the 5'er has an old converter that doesn't seem to be a 3 stage charger. So I figured no problem, I'd just change it out for a newer one.

Well, I was doing some web surfing looking for converters and stumbled upon this:RV1012ULHW . It sortof sounds like a Converter/3stage charger/inverter all in one. What I don't know is if I can connect it to the power panel and have it function seamlessly. I'm not trying to run the AC with the inverter, but this should handle the microwave or the TV/computer or other small appliances. They seem to be going for 700-800 and a converter alone is 200-300 so it's not THAT big of a delta.

So, what does everyone think?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a Tripp-lite 1500/2000 watt inverter in an old Suburban (1988) that came from the local electric company. It was mounted under the back passenger seat. When you opened up the door you could just see the plugs. Tripp-lite is a Name brand inverter company with large units up to 10,000 watts. I believe that they are used in some rescue/ambulance type trucks. James


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That it a very nice unit, and a very good brand. This is something I would like to go to someday would handle all my needs but you would not want to run that microwave very long or you will drain the batteries fast.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds like the way to go, but if you are looking to add just an inverter take a look at the xantrex pro series, they have a 1000 and 1800 watt inverter with a automatic transfer switch. I installed the 1000 watt and have it wired in to my outlets, so when I am "dry-camping" when i shut off the generator there is not even a flicker of power, my satellite and tv never shut off.

But to have it all integrated in one is nice, I am just not sure about having it all wired into the inverter though, just in case something that shouldn't be gets turned on.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outback loft said:


> That sounds like the way to go, but if you are looking to add just an inverter take a look at the xantrex pro series, they have a 1000 and 1800 watt inverter with a automatic transfer switch. I installed the 1000 watt and have it wired in to my outlets, so when I am "dry-camping" when i shut off the generator there is not even a flicker of power, my satellite and tv never shut off.
> 
> But to have it all integrated in one is nice, I am just not sure about having it all wired into the inverter though, just in case something that shouldn't be gets turned on.


I found a place selling them with the remote that appeared to allow you to switch modes from just converter, to inverter, to auto switching inverter. I would definetly drain the batteries if something like the fridge decided to run on 120V for the inverter.









I acutally already have a 2kW inverter I was going to wire in, but with needing a new converter, maybe the inverter will stay home.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> That sounds like the way to go, but if you are looking to add just an inverter take a look at the xantrex pro series, they have a 1000 and 1800 watt inverter with a automatic transfer switch. I installed the 1000 watt and have it wired in to my outlets, so when I am "dry-camping" when i shut off the generator there is not even a flicker of power, my satellite and tv never shut off.
> 
> But to have it all integrated in one is nice, I am just not sure about having it all wired into the inverter though, just in case something that shouldn't be gets turned on.


I found a place selling them with the remote that appeared to allow you to switch modes from just converter, to inverter, to auto switching inverter. I would definetly drain the batteries if something like the fridge decided to run on 120V for the inverter.









I acutally already have a 2kW inverter I was going to wire in, but with needing a new converter, maybe the inverter will stay home.
[/quote]
Sell your inverter then replace your converter with the Tripp-lite. Two birds one stone, will it all fit in the space of the old converter? James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> That sounds like the way to go, but if you are looking to add just an inverter take a look at the xantrex pro series, they have a 1000 and 1800 watt inverter with a automatic transfer switch. I installed the 1000 watt and have it wired in to my outlets, so when I am "dry-camping" when i shut off the generator there is not even a flicker of power, my satellite and tv never shut off.
> 
> But to have it all integrated in one is nice, I am just not sure about having it all wired into the inverter though, just in case something that shouldn't be gets turned on.


I found a place selling them with the remote that appeared to allow you to switch modes from just converter, to inverter, to auto switching inverter. I would definetly drain the batteries if something like the fridge decided to run on 120V for the inverter.









I acutally already have a 2kW inverter I was going to wire in, but with needing a new converter, maybe the inverter will stay home.
[/quote]
Sell your inverter then replace your converter with the Tripp-lite. Two birds one stone, will it all fit in the space of the old converter? James
[/quote]
I'll have to check the connections and space once the snow melts and I can get back to the trailer. Space shouldn't be a big issue since the whole electrical panel borders the basement and the batteries are just across the basement as well. That should make running larger cables and such a breeze.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so the 5'er has an old converter that doesn't seem to be a 3 stage charger. So I figured no problem, I'd just change it out for a newer one.
> 
> What I don't know is if I can connect it to the power panel and have it function seamlessly.


Send an email to Tripp-lite and ask. James


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

A couple of things to consider with this setup.

1 It is setup to pass all of your ac thru it and its ac output is 12 amps so if you put this unit inline with your panel and have full hookups you are limited to the output of the inverter as it will function as a power conditioner under "normal" power.

2 If use use this to charge your batteries I would disable only the actual converter portion of you trailers panel as it serves both you 12volt and 120 volt overcurrent protection this way when charging the batteries thru the new iverter/charger you are not also trying to charge them with the trailers converter/charger.

I would add a second 30 amp panel somewhere and relocate the circuits that you want to only be used with the inverter which should only be the plug circuits and the microwave.

If you use the microwave plan on adding a few extra batteries as it will drain it fast.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> A couple of things to consider with this setup.
> 
> 1 It is setup to pass all of your ac thru it and its ac output is 12 amps so if you put this unit inline with your panel and have full hookups you are limited to the output of the inverter as it will function as a power conditioner under "normal" power.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's not how I was picturing it working. That means I defiently need to research this a little more. I think you're right James... time to send some e-mails.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> A couple of things to consider with this setup.
> 
> 1 It is setup to pass all of your ac thru it and its ac output is 12 amps so if you put this unit inline with your panel and have full hookups you are limited to the output of the inverter as it will function as a power conditioner under "normal" power.
> 
> ...


Nathan is planning on pulling out the original converter/ charger and replacing it with the Inverter/charger/converter. James


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats fine if you gut the bottom section out but he would still need to split the higher amp circuits away from the inverter.

John


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

He just needs a bigger unit to pass 30 amp.

The hardwire inverter is the way to go. I use a Xantrex Freedom 2500 with the remote display. It is nice to take one look a the display and know everything going on, battery level, charging level, and shore power coming in. With it hardwired, you do not have to have an extra transfer switch. All of my outlets are powered. I can not use the AC when I am not on shore power, but I can use the Micro for short period of times. I use two 6 volt batteries and I use a generator to charge them back up.


----------

